# Pumping a year on and moving goal posts



## pottersusan (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been pumping for a year now and would not give it back! Life is much better. But what I don't understand is why my pattern of need for insulin changes more or less overnight, and leads to lots of basal testing and re programming of the pump. It always seems to be when I think I've got it more or less right that things change. 2/3 months ago I suddenly started needing more in the morning , less in the pm and more in the evening. In the last couple of weeks I seem to need a more even amount through the day. Are these changes normal? I wonder what the next pattern will be...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, I'm afraid it's par for the course as far as diabetes is concerned  Many people experience seasonal changes - when the weather is warmer or colder, the days shorter or longer, could mean being more or less active during the day. Warm flesh can mean insulin is absorbed more quickly whereas cold....! The list goes on I'm afraid, you just need to try and keep on top of it! Fortunately, you have one of the best tools for the job in your pump!


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 21, 2013)

Why don't they tell you that this may happen?!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2013)

pottersusan said:


> Why don't they tell you that this may happen?!



They don't like to spoil the surprise!  Seriously though, there are so many potential variables and people respond so individually that it is very difficult to predict how things may change, or when. In time and with experience you will begin to recognise when and why things may be about to change and be more prepared


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 21, 2013)

pottersusan said:


> I've been pumping for a year now and would not give it back! Life is much better. But what I don't understand is why my pattern of need for insulin changes more or less overnight, and leads to lots of basal testing and re programming of the pump. It always seems to be when I think I've got it more or less right that things change. 2/3 months ago I suddenly started needing more in the morning , less in the pm and more in the evening. In the last couple of weeks I seem to need a more even amount through the day. Are these changes normal? I wonder what the next pattern will be...



Hi Susan, if you find the answer please let me know


----------



## Redkite (Jun 21, 2013)

pottersusan said:


> It always seems to be when I think I've got it more or less right that things change.   Are these changes normal?



Absolutely normal unfortunately!  Warmer weather, cooler weather, illness, hormones, stress, an r in the month.....  Wouldn't it be great if once you'd cracked it you could just leave it at that


----------



## martindt1606 (Jun 21, 2013)

I know what you mean before my review with the consultant on Monday I went 2 weeks with every bs reading between 5 and 8.5 since Monday I cannot get back into single figures..........


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm glad it's not just me! It could be very lonely without this forum. I've said it before, but I'll say it again - you experienced diabetics out there are much more use than the 'experts'. I think I'm still suffering from things I didn't get told in the early days ( almost two years since my op amazingly) and my 'new' team think I've been told all the basic info.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 22, 2013)

Ive never seemed to have a "pattern" in my life  I must be crazy mixed up kid. (old mixed up kid)


----------

